# First Rifle



## NebCoyote (Jan 31, 2013)

I first want to start off with saying hello, Ive been reading this forum for about 2 weeks now and with the amount of knowledge on this site, it seem my questions will be answered very respectfully and truthfully (not a bunch of blow holes on this site it seems).

I have personally never owned a rifle in my life, ive shot a few but never consistently. I am currently looking to buy a rifle to start shooting small game with, coyotes, raccoons, beavers, etc. I have been looking for a few years at the Howa Axiom but just havent wanted to spend that kind of money on my first rifle. To be completly honest im not even set on a caliber yet.

So for my question. I am looking to buy a very accurate rifle that will easily shoot out to 250-300 yards accurately. The calibers I have been eyeing are .223 and .243, but from reading this site it seems that .204 is a very good caliber to buy as well. I want a rifle that will last a life time no matter how many rounds I throw through it. So if you guys could point me in the direction of a recomended caliber and a recomended rifle that would be great. I do understand that caliber choice and rifle brand are both often opinion based but id love hear why you feel that way about the caliber and rifle you shoot.

Hope to hear some great responses, Kyle


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Could also look into a 22-250. All depends on what you want to spend. I shoot a savage arms axis 223. Lifetime of the gun mostly depends on how well you care for it. Not really all that experienced in rifles myself. Just bought the two I own this year. My other is a remington 700 adl. Both work great


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Howa Axioms are nice, quality tack-drivers & the .204 is one of my favorite calibers here in OH...The Axiom is a HEAVY rifle, though..Might wanna consider this factor if u are hiking a long distance to set up...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll plus one on the Savage Axis in any of the above calibers. I've got one of each of the above, but if i had to start all over with just one, and all I was gonna hunt were varmintsd and predators I'd go 22-250. But (and you knew there had to be one) if I was ever going to hunt deer with the same gun..... 243 hands down. It shoots flat and has a wide assortment of bullets available.


----------



## Yotinator (Jan 31, 2013)

+ 1 more for the savage axis..I have one in 22-250 and its very accurate out of box with hornady superformance varmit..The trigger is a little less than good but you can now replace it with a timney for about $110, But for the price you cant go wrong..I also have a rock river arms predator pursuit in 223 and am very happy with it as well but now that is a pretty big investment


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

Brand wise, you and your wallet have to decide that. I would get a sporter, not a varmint, in .22-250 or .243 with a 3-12x or 4.5-14x scope. If you're in Eastern NE, 250-300 is about the max distance you'll see. Besides, the point is to call them in close. Shooting one at 10 yards is more impressive than 400 yards.

Not sure where ya at in the state but if ya wanna tag along I can show you what not to do. I'm great at that.


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

be warned, buying a 223 right now means ammo is going to be non-existent. I bought mine a few months ago (ironically, because ammo was so easy to get) and have to make my last 8 rounds last a looong time because no one has 223.

That being said I have a savage axis and it seems like a great gun for the money and it comes with a free scope if you get the package deal.


----------



## NebCoyote (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys, I didnt think anything of .22-250, I will have to do some research to find out which caliber I want the most. Will be a hard choice between howa and Savage. I actually personally like the weight of the Howa a lot.

My next question, what a recomendation for a scope for shooting within 300 yards?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought a Savage Trophy Hunter 22-250 package for $540 and it shoots great. With the 60 grain vmax I can aim pretty much dead on out to 286 yds with it sighted in at a150 yard zero and still be in the kill zone. Here is a 4 shot group I shot at 100 meters with my hand loaded bullets and that is out of the box.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i'd go with a savage axis in 243


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

+1 on the savage. i have a savage model 10 predator .243,medium contour 24" fluted barrel, accutrigger, accustock, dmag. best group is .478 with bargain basement ammo. its alittle heavy(which i like) and pricey though. the .243 would give you the versatility to hunt anything up to antelope in nebraska.jmo.


----------

